# The Great Grilled Cheese Debate



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> What the heck is idgaf?
> 
> And where's the bacon option?


Acronym... I don't give a fuck.

Never tried mayonnaise, but it's on my to-do list. I wonder how something like horse radish would mix, for that extra 'bite'?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Bacon and horseradish isn't bad, but has to be the kind that runs up your nasal passages like a tidal wave (or pyroclastic flow).


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Mayo.....?


----------



## Baby Spidey (Jun 4, 2012)

I decided to take a look at this (awful) thread, and @_Svensenberg_...


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

'idgaf'
:3

Never had a grilled cheese sandwich and probably never will, so it doesn't really matter much to me xD


----------

